# Africanized bees extend their distribution in California



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

from the linked article:

View attachment 37203


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

They show .6% in San Mateo and Santa Clara County. I caught 70 bait swarms and 35 swarms in San Mateo, Santa Clara and San Francisco counties last year and none showed signs of AHB influence. The counties should pay me for my efforts of random sampling.


----------



## MimbresBees (Sep 22, 2016)

lol, the ahb I know for a fact...because I took them there, have been in southern oregon in the gold hill region for 7+years and they are surviving nicely.

all the past research is null imo
the ahb is all over the usa now


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, I had my bees' DNA tested last summer, and they have no African genes.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Michael Palmer said:


> Well, I had my bees' DNA tested last summer, and they have no African genes.


interesting michael. what kind of genes do they have?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

MimbresBees said:


> lol, the ahb I know for a fact...because I took them there, have been in southern oregon in the gold hill region for 7+years and they are surviving nicely.


Boggle. Somebody goes on a public forum to crow about violating fundamental bio-security with a potential deadly organism.

Michael Palmer has already demonstrated why this is a fundamentally bad idea - threatens to disrupt the entire queen raising economy and impoverish beekeepers.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

squarepeg said:


> interesting michael. what kind of genes do they have?


If they are fat bees, then Wranglers. If they are skinny bees, then Levi's.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

squarepeg said:


> interesting michael. what kind of genes do they have?


European


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

JWChesnut said:


> Boggle. Somebody goes on a public forum to crow about violating fundamental bio-security with a potential deadly organism.
> 
> Michael Palmer has already demonstrated why this is a fundamentally bad idea - threatens to disrupt the entire queen raising economy and impoverish beekeepers.


Oh boy, don't get me going on this. I'm sorry, but Mimbresbees, you should be ashamed of yourself. LOL??? You think what you did is funny? Outrageous. You should have your bee toys taken away.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Michael Palmer said:


> Oh boy, don't get me going on this. I'm sorry, but Mimbresbees, you should be ashamed of yourself. LOL??? You think what you did is funny? Outrageous. You should have your bee toys taken away.


No kidding! Shame, shame, shame Mimbresbees. Public shaming of someone who takes it upon themselves to do such a wrong act is our recourse.


----------



## Dieseltrac (Oct 14, 2009)

Interesting article here

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3750330/


----------

